# WoW mit MEDION MD 96630 AKOYA ?



## jeannie1502 (27. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, es wird schon unzählige threads zu einer Notebook-Kaufberatung gebeben haben.... ich habe schon gegoogelt und mir zig Beiträge durchgelesen, da ich aber wirklich keine Ahnung von Notebooks habe, hat mich das alles nicht weitergebracht. Also bitte nicht schimpfen, ich möchte nur wissen, ob ich mit diesem Notebook WoW spielen kann:

*MEDION MD 96630 AKOYA Notebook*

Prozessor:
Intel® Core™ Duo Prozessor T2330 / 2x 1.60GHz (Zwei Prozessorkerne mit jeweils 1,60GHz Leistung).

Bildschirm:
15.4" TFT WXGA Display im 16:10 Breitbild-Format für optimale DVD-Wiedergabe und Bedienbarkeit

Arbeitsspeicher:
3072MB RAM 2 Speicherbänke; aufrüstbar bis maximal 4096MB DDR-RAM.

Grafikkarte:
NVidia® GeForce® 9300M G PCI-Express Technologie mit 128MB GDDR3 Speicher

Festplatte:
160GB S-ATA Festplatte, 8 MB Cache

Laufwerke:
8x Multi-Standard DVD-/CD-Brennermit DVD-RAM und Dual Layer Unterstützung

Webcam:
Integrierte VGA Webcam mit Array-Mikrofon

4 in 1 Multikartenleser:
SD Memory Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard.

Audio:
2 Multimedia Lautsprecher

I/O Ports / Anschlüsse 	

    * 4in1 Multikartenleser für SD, MMC, MS & MS PRO
    * 1x Express card Slot 54
    * 3x USB 2.0
    * 1 x VGA out
    * 1x eSATA/USB 2.0
    * 1x TV out
    * 1x Netzwerk (RJ45)
    * 1x Modem (RJ11)
    * 1x Mikrofon in
    * 1x Line in
    * 1x Line out
    * 6-Kanal Audio out (analog + S/P-DIF) Für das digitale Heimkinoerlebnis mit optimalem Klang
    * 1 x HDMI out HDMI (High Definition Multimedia Interface) überträgt die Bild- und Audioinformationen in digitaler Form. Damit stellen HDMI und DVI-I das Optimum bei der Bildsignalübertragung dar.

Kommunikation:
Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945, Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g bis zu 54Mbit/s

Eingabe Geräte:
Tastatur deutsch (mittels Tastaturlabels)

Abmessungen:
354 x 33.5 x 262 mm (B x H x T)

Gewicht:
ca. 2,9 kg (inkl. Akku)

Zubehör:
Medion MD 96630 / N9731
Komforttragetasche
ext. Netzteil VDE/GS geprüft
Li-Ion Hochleistungsakku

Das Notebool gibt es für ca. 450€ bei Ebay. Mein Mann zockt an unserem normalen PC, ich möchte nun auch WoW spielen und deshalb suchen wir ein günstiges Notebook dafür. Es muss keine anderen Spiele schaffen, nur WoW. 

Ich weiß, dass ich für Gamer-Notebooks deutlich mehr ausgeben muss, aber mehr ist nicht drin und deshalb nur die Frage, ob es damit möglich ist und nicht nur gerade so, sondern auch so, dass es Spaß macht.

Ggf. gerne auch noch ein alternativer Tip, aber nix für 1000€ bitte :-)

Danke für die Hilfe!

jeannie


----------



## X-orzist (27. September 2008)

wenn du nicht auf hohe details angewiesen bist, kannst du bei dem notebook nix falsch machen, wow ist damit spielbar, der einzige engpass ist die verbaute
Grafikkarte:

NVidia® GeForce® 9300M G PCI-Express Technologie mit 128MB GDDR3 Speicher

wenn du aber die details nicht auf "hoch" setzt, solltest du damit trotzdem akzp. fps haben.


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2008)

_ Alternativer Tipp? 

&#8364;dit : Oh , NICHTS für 1000&#8364; *g* Sry.. mein Fehler.._


----------



## jeannie1502 (27. September 2008)

X-orzist schrieb:


> wenn du nicht auf hohe details angewiesen bist, kannst du bei dem notebook nix falsch machen, wow ist damit spielbar, der einzige engpass ist die verbaute
> Grafikkarte:
> 
> NVidia® GeForce® 9300M G PCI-Express Technologie mit 128MB GDDR3 Speicher
> ...






Danke schonmal. Das klingt ja zumindest so, als wäre es akzeptabel :-)
 Es gibt für 499€ noch ein Notebook mit diesen Details:

Prozessor 	

    *  Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Prozessor T5450 / 2x 1.66GHz (Zwei Prozessorkerne mit jeweils 1,66GHz Leistung).

Bildschirm 	

    * 15.4" TFT WXGA Display im 16:10 Breitbild-Format für optimale DVD-Wiedergabe und Bedienbarkeit

Arbeitsspeicher 	

    * 2048MB RAM 2 Speicherbänke; aufrüstbar bis maximal 4096MB DDR-RAM.

Grafikkarte 	

    * NVidia® GeForce® 8400M GS basierend auf PCI-Express Technologie mit 128MB GDDR3 Speicher

Festplatte 	

    * 250GB S-ATA Festplatte, 8 MB Cache


Ist die Grafikkarte besser oder tut sich das in diesem Preisbereich dann alles nix? :-)

Gruß, jeannie


----------



## X-orzist (27. September 2008)

effektiv nehmen sich beide graphikkarten nichts ( speicherbandbreite, speicheranbindung etc. ) sollten fast identisch sein. wobei ich dir ehr raten würde, das NB mit mehr RAM zu nehmen. somit würde meine wahl zw. beiden alternativen auf das medion mit 3 GB Ram fallen.


----------



## jeannie1502 (28. September 2008)

X-orzist schrieb:


> effektiv nehmen sich beide graphikkarten nichts ( speicherbandbreite, speicheranbindung etc. ) sollten fast identisch sein. wobei ich dir ehr raten würde, das NB mit mehr RAM zu nehmen. somit würde meine wahl zw. beiden alternativen auf das medion mit 3 GB Ram fallen.



Vielen Dank, dann täuscht mich mein Gefühl ja nicht.
Ist natürlich irgendwie blöd, dann da nur ne "schlechte" GraKa drin zu haben, aber scheint dann echt am Preis zu liegen.

Habe hier noch 2 gefunden, die sind zwar teurer und überschreiten die Schmerzgrenze, aber meint Du, dass es sich wirklich rentieren würde???

*ASUS Not F5SL-AP177D* T2390/2048MB/250GB/15,4"/Free DOS, Not F5SL-AP177D T2390/2048MB/250GB/15,4"/Free DOS Display: 15,4", WXGA Color Shine Glare Betriebssystem: Free Dos Prozessor: Intel Pentium Dual-Core Prozessor T2390 (1.86 GHz) Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon HD3470 mit 256 MB Video RAM Hyper Memory Support Speicher: 2048 MB (1x 2048 M Steckplätze: 1 x Festplatte: 250 GB Laufwerk: 8 x DVD Super Multi D/L Kommunikation: 10/100/1000 MBit/s Netzwerk: VGA-Out, 4x USB 2.0, 8-in-1-Card Reader, etc.

oder

*MEDION MD 96380 AKOYA Notebook*

Prozessor 	
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Prozessor T5450 / 2x 1.66GHz (Zwei Prozessorkerne mit jeweils 1,66GHz Leistung).

Bildschirm 	
17 Zoll TFT WHXA Widescreen Display 1440 x 900 Pixel, 16:10 Breitbildformat 

Arbeitsspeicher 	
2048MB RAM 2 Speicherbänke; aufrüstbar bis maximal 4096MB DDR-RAM.

Grafikkarte 	
NVidia GeForce 8600M GS basierend auf PCI-Express Technologie mit 256MB GDDR2 Speicher

Festplatte 	
250GB Festplatte für z.B. bis zu 50.000 digitale Fotos oder 50.000 MP3 Musiktital (je 4 M


Danke nochmal für ne Rückmeldung!

Gruß, jeannie


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

Das erste der beiden sieht gut aus...sind aber beide besser als das Erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. September 2008)

Finde das Ding schon ein bisschen lahm. Ich meine Wow wird darauf spielbar sein, aber auch das Addon. Ausserdem müsstest du wohl alles ziemlich nach unten drehen.

Wie wäre es mit 700€?

Das hier z.b.

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(i0vqo545y4rfhx45a...=1&IT=58909


----------



## Gewebekomplex (29. September 2008)

jeannie1502 schrieb:


> ATI Mobility Radeon HD3470 mit 256 MB Video RAM


Hat mein Vater auch in seinem Laptop. Auf 1280x800 hab ich vor ZA ca 45fps auf High Details. ABER ich habe ein Stotterndes Bild z.B. Wasserfall läuft nich flüssig^^ immer so mit rucklern. Kann sein das mein Vater nur Pech hatte mit seinem Laptop. Aber in Shattrath hat man keine ruckler. Ich würde zu dem Asus greifen. Weil ich selber Asus habe und da immer gute Qualität hatte. Im Gegensatz zu Medion.


----------

